

How to Multiply two 3-digit numbers together mentally in just one line - brita

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/multiplying-two-3-digit-numbers.html
======
brita
[http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/multiplying-
two-3...](http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/multiplying-two-3-digit-
numbers.html)

